# Leaving a cat alone during 48 hours



## alaraujo (Oct 21, 2008)

We have a 4,5 years old cat siamese with abyssin in good health who loves to talk. We need to travel for 2 days and 2 nights.

We have just moved to a new city then we do not know anybody we trust to come to see him.

I considered the possibility to ask someone to come at home or to hire the services of a pet sitter. 

However, I am asking myself if he will be scared and if it is not better to leave him alone with enough food and water and some music. The apartment has big windows and he can see outside...

I am worried because when we moved some weeks ago to this apartment, someone from the building came to repair our toilet. He did not like it and hid...

Thanks


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I have left mine (ten cats) for a day and a half. I cannot recall if I've left them for two days. I think I did one time (accidentally) when the person I had arranged to care for them forgot to come. Luckily, they were okay as I usually leave plenty of dry food out free-choice, large water bowl and we have a HUGE litter-chest.

If you leave plenty of dry food, water and several large, clean litterboxes, your kitty should be okay. Be sure the apartment is cat-proofed with anything he could hurt himself on and/or he could break, removed or secured in a safe manner. I actually, if you cannot get a reputable sitting service, or someone the cat knows and feels comfortable with, I think it may be better to leave him there alone with no one coming in, as this reduces the risk of him getting out in a strange area while you are gone.

I would expect him to be a bit cling-y when you return as he sounds like a vocal and people-oriented cat who doesn't really like to be without his people.
Welcome to the CatForum and I hope your trip goes well.
Heidi


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I just recently left my two cats at home alone for about 48 hours. This was their first time being alone for that long. There was no trouble at all as far as I could tell. I left them plenty of food & water. I put out way more food than I thought they could possibly need. So if something happened to delay my return & I was unable to notify someone to check them, they would have food & water for an extended period of time. I secured anything I thought they might knock over. I put something in all the open door jambs so they could not inadvertantly shut themselves into a room away from food & water. I put out an extra litter box. I unplugged everything electrical I possibly could. I put out all their play toys. Other than all the things I did, there were no signs they were home alone all that time! They didn't even act like they missed me!!


----------



## furmew (Sep 5, 2008)

He should be fine. I suggest leaving some of your clothes out for him to cuddle with, too. NPR generally works better than music, because it's actual voices and not singing. Make sure you have an abundance of toys. Give him lots of love before and after the trip.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The likelihood is they'll be fine, but it's not 100% without risk. Medical issues could develop (like a urinary blockage) that could put a cat at serious risk within that timeframe. They could get into something (poison, eat string etc.) that could also put them at serious risk. The probability of anything like that happening is extremely small, but it does exist. Personally I always find someone to check on them when I'm gone more than a day.


----------



## alaraujo (Oct 21, 2008)

Thank you everybody. In fact, he has a very large litter box, that allows us to change it every two days. He has never been sick either. He was stressed when he took his last vaccin this Summer and the two times he took a flight. But now here is his home and his things are here, even if we arrived just three weeks ago, I think he will feel better to not have a stranger coming. He is a brave guy, when he was very young he used to go out (and was driving me crazy with his adventures), until we moved to an apartment. Let's see if we will be able to feel fine during these two days ! 

Thank you.


----------



## alex4good (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't know about your cat,every cat is different ,but mine almost commits suicide when the whole family goes shopping for 3-4 hours.I think he always feels we will leave him or something. :dis If your cat is really attached to you and you leave him/her for two days all of the sudden there might be a problem.
So I think it would maybe be a good idea to send someone over just one time to check him out.


----------

